# GAINING WEIGHT



## RidgeMillFarmBoers (Mar 7, 2012)

Show season is coming up and our goats look really thin. We are worming reguraly and feeding every goat enough feed. How do we get our BOER goats FAT!!! :cake:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

ARe you feeding fat to them? BOSS is good or vegetable oil....will also help give them a very shiny coat. Corn is a good fat producer. That's what we use for cows....and our goats get more corn than most peoples and mine are pretty fat (actually ALL of my animals are fat) That's the only suggestions I can really give.....sorry I can't help much more.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Just putting this out there.... be careful with corn. Unlike with cows, the fat from the corn does not marble into the meat with goats, it puts fat around the organs, something they don't need.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We'll need to be getting kids ready for the fair as soon as they start eating grains, etc. What about the use of grains, BOSS and something such as Calf Manna/Animax? I was thinking about doing this combo along with alfalfa hay for show kids.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Dairy goat people have had really good luck with BOSS and rice bran for adding weight to a thinner doe, even when in milk with those things added to the feed as a top dress the does will be sleek and shiny and be fleshy enough that they are not fat, but you can not see their ribs. With your Boers, you should have really good results adding more fat to the diet especially if none are milking. You can also try adding more protein with Calf Manna.

With the Calf Manna, BOSS and Rice bran they are all generally fed as a top dress, so even though the cost seems high you don't have to feed very much which helps each bag last a little longer.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I bought this 'show goat' feed from tractor supply last year with my 2 bucks (also with calf manna) and they gained almost a pound a day. Ill try to get an actual name for you. Also what I noticed is they have a 'fat' time, then they grow up and get a little thin, maybe its your goats time to grow more up then out (?)


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> Also what I noticed is they have a 'fat' time, then they grow up and get a little thin, maybe its your goats time to grow more up then out (?)


This is very true - I know several boer breeders that only sell during their "fat" time so they look better.

We have custom complete feed rations, so I'm no help with additives for weight gain.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Make your main feed ration a goat feed with Rumensin in it. It's not just good at controlling coccidia, though it's good for that too. It helps
them gain weight.


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

We use a product which is called something like fast forward fast fat which is great! I think its made by Moorman's - I will see if I can find out if that's the name or if its something different. Its also a multi-species supplement I think.


----------



## RidgeMillFarmBoers (Mar 7, 2012)

Our main problem is our boer bucks gaining weight. You can see thier ribs and thier gettin enough feed everyday. We worm every 2 weeks or so also.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Have you had a fecal done on them? I would have a vet run a fecal and check for coccidia. You may try to put them on a medicated show goat feed to prevent coccidia if they don't have it. If they do, treat them first them start them on a medicated feed to help keep them from getting cocci again.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

I would get a fecal done, that much worming seems a bit excesive, you will end up with worm resistance, especially if your not worming for the right worms or underdosing.


----------

